# Sideways perennial rye grass



## Dooman185 (Jul 6, 2018)

What results have people had using sideways perennial rye grass?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

First I've ever heard of it. But I'm intrigued.

https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100059/sideways-perennial-ryegrass


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Not much research to be found on it. Unless someone else has found something good.


----------



## Dooman185 (Jul 6, 2018)

I can't find much on it!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

It's odd that PRG is a bunch type grass with no real spreading ability yet this claims to be PRG with spreading ability through stolons. That, at least to me, would then need to be classified as something else aside from PRG. If the seed was a bit cheaper it would be an interesting experiment.



Dooman185 said:


> I can't find much on it!


This is from Drew Kinder's seed blog (nearly three years ago, which tells me it hasn't caught on yet :lol

https://seedsuperstore.wordpress.com/2015/11/10/sideways-perennial-ryegrass-is-the-real-mccoy/


----------



## jurkewycmi (Jun 3, 2018)

http://www.ntep.org/ntep/data/pr10/pr10_15-7f/pr10_15-7f.pdf

Minnesota gets pretty harsh winters and PRG is notorious for suffering heavy winter kill


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Had it in my 3-way blend when I did my 100% PRG back yard reno a couple years back. I've seen a lot of PRG exhibit stolons (both in my previous no-mix and the pure stand) but they're fairly insignificant if you're comparing to stronger spreading grasses. I didn't have it for more than a fall, winter, spring (then nuked) for KBG reno. Over that one winter the stand was largely decimated. I remember seeing Sideways having extremely poor winter kill ratings (NTEP). Since I didn't grow it by itself and have it very long that's about all I have to say about it and PRG.

You can't see it very well but there are a few stolons between these two clumps of PRG. Does it spread? Sure. Is it worth the hype? Probably not.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I've used the Champion GQ blend by SRO, which typically includes a spreading cultivar. Ditto with Fiesta 4. I also agree with @fusebox7 (those are some nice stolons in the photo) that a lot of today's PR cultivars offer various degrees of spreading. Even some that don't advertise it, like the ASP cultivars by Allied Seed. There are studies on the subject out there. Like today's Tall Fescue with spreading, the PR doesn't seem to spread as much as some types of KBG, which are crazy aggressive under certain conditions. But it will close small gaps.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Dooman185 said:


> What results have people had using sideways perennial rye grass?


i tried Sideways from SSS and the RPR from Barenbrug last season. It was ok but if you are looking for a "spreading" prg the rpr was definitely better imo.


----------

